# How bad did I mess up?



## sblattert (Oct 16, 2010)

I was out tinkering with my Simplicity. I have had problems with the carb and getting it adjusted correctly after doing some work to it a while ago. So I was putting the bowl back in the carb when I think I stripped the treading on the carb. I can not tighten the screw enough now to keep it from leaking. Did I just royally screw myself? Do I need a whole new carb how, or is there something I can do to fix this. 

I started messing with this mower back in may, fudged the carb up, had it working better today. Then I just wanted to make one more adjustment to make it good, and I stripped it out. Very frustrated, any help would be appreciated. I should have taken it in and paid to get it fixed the first time....


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

View of your problem isn't the greatest via the web.  Is it possible to go to the next size larger screw? Maybe using self-tapping screw or possibly the need to drill and tap the hole.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

You can probably put a Heli-Coil in the stripped hole. You'll need the Heli-Coil of the right size, a special tap and a tool to insert the Heli-Coil. This will probably set you back 25 bucks, but still cheaper than a new carb. Before you do that, though, you might try a slightly longer screw. Hopefully, there's enough thread below the end of the screw, so that a longer screw has something to grab.


----------

